# how to fill gap between wall and cabinet?



## AmandaRuth (Jul 19, 2008)

i just floated out the kitchen wall so it's level with the outer corner support "bracket" a previous owner put on. now i have a narrow gap between the wall and kitchen cabinet. the gap varies but is no more than a quarter-inch wide (horizontal), and it's about 3 feet long horizontally. how do i fill this gap?

thanks for the help!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

It's hard to understand exactly what the problem is without being there to see it. However, is it possible to buy a straight wood molding, stain and varnish it to the same colour as your cabinets, scribe the wall profile onto that molding, cut the molding along the scribe line, fit the molding against the wall, and then nail it to the cabinet?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Another option (if you don't want to add a piece of moulding) is to caulk the gap. First, use a putty knife to fill the gap with foam backer rod. Backer rod is kind of like a flexible foam dowel rod. It is sold in rolls, usually near the caulk. It will fill the gap and will give you something to caulk against. It should be no more than about 1/8" deep in the gap...That way you don't have a huge thickness of caulk in there.

Next, use masking tape on the cabinet to protect the wood from the caulk. I go right to the edge of the wood, leaving none of the face exposed.

Then run a bead of caulk in there. Wet your finger and use it to form the caulk into the joint and remove the excess. A damp sponge can be used to "tool" the joint.

Remove the tape immediately before the caulk skins over.

Once the caulk is dry, re-mask the cabinet and paint the caulk the same color as the wall. It isn't perfect, but will hide gaps so they don't jump out at you.


----------



## AmandaRuth (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for your advice. i'm going to go for caulk since the gap width varies from 1/16th to 1/4th. 

what's the correct order to finish the wall: prime, caulk, paint? or caulk then prime?


----------

